# Normal hedgie noises?



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

So my hedgehog has been making these noises for about 2 weeks now, and it started around the time of his hibernation attempt. Are these normal or could it mean he's sick? Turn up volume, the noises aren't very loud

http://vid1227.photobucket.com/albu...1-F957-424E-AA6D-31009F1DB6F1_zpswwrssebq.mp4


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm hard of hearing, so I can't hear the noises, but URIs are a potential risk from hibernation attempts. Are you noticing a runny or excessively wet nose at all?


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

He's on clavamox for 14 days, a very very small dose. The vet prescribed it "Just in case". No runny nose really, just these noises. I'll try to get a better video.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Can't get another video, stubborn hedgie. But is the shaking normal?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Is he making the noise all the time or just when he's on his back? If only when on his back, it sounds like a distressed noise. If all the time...ok, it still sounds like distress, but doing it all the time would mean something is really wrong.


----------



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

That has happened to hedgies every once in awhile. Especially during the winter. The shaking and noise. Your hedgehog just has harmless cold that's leaving it with a stuffy or runny nose.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Makes the noise mostly on his back but does it sometimes when he's on his belly in his hut. I hope he's alright! He started this when he started not eating. He's eating all soft foods and veggies for the time being. (Yes he's seen the vet!)


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Gldgood said:


> That has happened to hedgies every once in awhile. Especially during the winter. The shaking and noise. Your hedgehog just has harmless cold that's leaving it with a stuffy or runny nose.


 Actually, no, shaking and a stuffy or runny nose is NOT something that "happens every once in a while." A runny nose is a definite sign of respitory illness and needs to see a vet ASAP before it turns into pneumonia. Hedgehogs to NOT get "harmless colds", their respiratory systems are much too sensitive for that. If you do not treat a hedgehog with a cold or URI, it WILL get sicker, and continued lack of treatment will result in death.


----------



## Risetofall3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm going to continue his antibiotics and keep him very warm. He has 1 more week of antibiotics twice a day. If I see no improvement this week, it looks like another vet trio is in order.


----------



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> Actually, no, shaking and a stuffy or runny nose is NOT something that "happens every once in a while." A runny nose is a definite sign of respitory illness and needs to see a vet ASAP before it turns into pneumonia. Hedgehogs to NOT get "harmless colds", their respiratory systems are much too sensitive for that. If you do not treat a hedgehog with a cold or URI, it WILL get sicker, and continued lack of treatment will result in death.


The first year my hedgehog got one of those I took it to a vet who specialized in exotic animals and said it was a harmless and my hedgehog was going to get those during the winter. It's been 5 years now and my hedgehog gets them every winter and is always fine.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Colds are never harmless in hedgehogs and when they are kept at the proper temperature they don't get "colds" every winter. I hate to tell you but your vet didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

If your hedgehog is getting a cold every winter, you are doing something wrong. This is not an opinion. Hedgehogs should not get URI's over and over. I'm glad you've been lucky, but to say that it is normal is bad advice and could get someone's hedgehog dead.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also there seems to be a misunderstanding with many people. Not all exotic vets know much about hedgehogs. Exotics is a very broad category. It basically covers things that aren't dogs, cats, and your typical farm animals.


----------

